# Just bottled my Quad Berry Passion DB



## geek (Jan 20, 2013)

In the process of putting shrink caps and labels....


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Jan 20, 2013)

OMG the color is beautiful!


----------



## geek (Jan 20, 2013)

some bottles label;ed and final.


----------



## geek (Jan 20, 2013)

I really need something to better line up the labels...lol


----------



## zrhanson (Jan 20, 2013)

Was this just DB with Strawberry added to it? If so, I'm about a week away from bottling some of my own!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## kubi3875 (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice love the color of this stuff


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks almost identical to the Berry Bliss Melomel that I bottled tonite!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great !! and I am sure it tastes even better !


----------



## geek (Jan 21, 2013)

zrhanson said:


> Was this just DB with Strawberry added to it? If so, I'm about a week away from bottling some of my own!



it is DB but quad berry instead of triple berry. Takes great.


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice bottles and labels...


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 21, 2013)

Love the dark rich color, Varis! That's a DB variation, for sure! Great job, my friend!


----------



## geek (Jan 21, 2013)

tastes good, I'd say just like yours....


----------



## Tripplett (Jan 23, 2013)

That color looks very close to the Quad berry sitting in my secondary waiting to bottle. Also your image with the white background is the one that I found and was considering using. I love the color and the labels, good job.


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 23, 2013)

nice lookin good! labels and shrink caps are to much though this stuff goes to fast


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 23, 2013)

geek said:


> I really need something to better line up the labels...lol



Check this thread out. Make a labeling jig. Put hash marks or ruled marks for better control of where to place labels


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/my-labeling-jig-13316/


----------

